# is she or is she not?



## astra160ts (Mar 6, 2009)

hi i was told she is a bullyson 
does she look it or what?

i cant att a pic so can you look at my album


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

you cannot tell by LOOKING. You will need to have paperwork to back up any bloodlines you where told


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Yah without Paperwork... Anything is a toss up.


----------



## astra160ts (Mar 6, 2009)

no paper work.


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

well for one i have no idea what a bullyson is and you have no way to tell like everyone keeps saying " no papers no way of knowing"
ill do the parrot now


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Its possible she is but it is near impossible to tell just by looking at a dog. Some bloodlines carry certain characteristic with them but any bloodline has the possibilty to produce a dog of any acceptable color and structure.



For an FYI this is Bullyson. Its a dog, and technically the bloodline would be Boudreaux through Bullyson 
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=51


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Yes! Thanks for the Pedigree Christy Your the best!


----------

